# Thoughts on Grizzly GO505 12 1/2" Planer???



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

What do yal think about this planer as opposed to the other lunchbox type planers?

Im a beginning wood worker and would like something dependable and worth the money.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dewalt DW734. This is the one I have and absolutely love it. I have used mine quite a bit and have never had a problem with it. It is about a 100 bucks more but it looks to be better built than this grizzly model.
The grizzly model only has 2 knives but the dewalt has 3. This gives it more cuts per inch. That will also make your blades last longer.


----------



## john5mt (Feb 27, 2009)

has dewalt fixed the problem with their blades wearing out too fast yet?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

One thing to consider is that most of the entry level planers in this price range don't have any method of restricting movement by the cutterhead, so they're more prone to sniping, which is a noticeable indent across the board roughly 3" in from the end. Snipe can be dealt with a couple of different ways...you can cut it off, hand plane it down, sand it down, or send a scrap piece of the same thickness through the planer just ahead of and just after the main piece so that the snipe occurs on the scrap. Or you can buy a planer that addresses that issue...DW734, DW735, Delta 22-580, Delta TP400, Ridgid R4330, Makita 2012, Steel City, some Craftsman, among others. Buying a refurbished version of one of the better planers can get you the important features and keep cost down. 

Options to attach dust collection are also a fairly significant IMHO. Grizzly charges extra for the DC chute, which makes this a fairly expensive choice for what it offers. I am a Grizzly fan where appropriate, but I'm not sure there's any advantage going green in this particular case.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I was concidering the Grz 505, but bought the DW734 about 1 1/2 year ago. Lowes had it on clearance, $100 off. I don't regret the DW734, works great.


----------

